# Pre-Installed software on a Vaio laptop



## saiyaman (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey guys, my friend has got a sony vaio VPCEB34EN laptop, which comes with windows 7 home basic. Now, he also has the original windows 7 professional dvd, and wants to install that one on the laptop(for the aero effects ). So anyways, the main problem he's facing is that after installing Win 7 Pro, the tons of softwares and utils provided by Sony, such as Vaio Gate, Vaio Smart Network, Vaio Media Gallery, Vaio Control Center, Vaio Care etc etc will be gone, because the C drive will be formatted. Also, the function keys, like brightness, volume, and the three buttons at the top(Assist, Web and Vaio) probably wont work.

So what should he do? There is also a recovery partition on his hard disk, and Vaio Care has the option to reinstall the factory installed softwares from the recovery partition, but after installing Win 7, the Vaio Care util wont be there, and so it wont be possible to reinstall them. Should he make some recovery disks? It says it requires some 4-5 DVD's so could someone give me some other alternative? Any help is really really appreciated


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2010)

this should do: Original Drivers and Utilities for VPCE Series (Windows 7 64Bit) : Sony India


----------



## saiyaman (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Does that include Vaio care? Me and my friend have already checked that sony site. Vaio Care isn't there in the list. That's why he has the problem.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the function keys will work. because they are defined with your BIOS(probably) but they *do work* even after formatting.

As for VAIO featured softwares, they are more trouble than of any use.


----------

